# My goats horns look like theyre shedding??



## robin27 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very new to goats and just noticed this morning that my young bucks horns look like they are flaking off or peeling off, is this normal??


----------



## elevan (Apr 25, 2011)

They are growing.  It's fine.


----------

